# IELTS Result - 25 August - Delayed - India Punjab



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear All,

I just received a notification from IDP that results for Punjab region are on hold, some investigation /rechecking going on.

Is it normal ? 

Historically, has ielts or idp cancelled any test center and asked candidates to take exam again ?

Pls help me understand odds.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

Thats odd. Mine got delayed as well and it got me worried but it was released next day.


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

has anyone else experienced this kind of problem...


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

guys the date moved to 25th any feedback.


----------



## uppal.aman (Sep 17, 2012)

*Same here..*

same here.. I dont think this is normal. They said it will be out on 17th i.e today. It was released on 7th but after some time they sent mail that result is withheld. Still its on hold. They said its on hold for Punjab region on results.ielts.org. It was showing 6.0 score for me at that time but i need 6.5.. Hope if they did some mistake in prev result.


----------



## uppal.aman (Sep 17, 2012)

anyone received result??


----------

